# 1/32 scale European / British Rolling Stock



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

So, I have had my eyes on some European live steamers for a while now, and I am fairly convinced next year some time I may purchase one.

This brings me to an issue though, it would be my one and only European locomotive, for which I have no appropriate rolling stock.

Now, I know manufacturers for US narrow gauge rolling stock, I found a huge thread on US standard gauge rolling stock, but I couldn't find any information on European or British rolling stock.

I was just curious as to who some of the major manufacturers are for 1/32 scale equipment?

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Patrick, 
There are lots, but you probably won't find much in North America! 
You are , I'm sure, aware that European is a wide ranging term as far as all the different railways are concerned, and that British is again a similar term. 
You really need to decide on which locomotive that interests you, and then look for stock for that loco (IF you want to be correct!!!). 
For European stock, Marklin would seem to be to easiest to find on Ebay, or your local Marklin dealer. 
For British, there are a lot of manufacturers in the UK that produce rolling stock. 
If you are looking for British freight stock, then look to Canada and the Northern Fine Scale company. 
Let us know which loco interests you, and perhaps you will get a more detailed response. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the response David. I do understand my terminology was a bit vague, and that's honestly because I don't have much knowledge of the differences in European railroading.

At this point in time, with the finances I have, I think I want to steer away from any passenger specific locomotives, such as the Flying Scotsman.

In honestly, the locomotive that peaked my interest is the new Accucraft Class 5.

Ironiclly I know the locomotive from playing train simulator 2012/2013, so I have an idea of what type of cars it would have pulled - just not a good idea as to where I should be looking to get them.


The thing with me, is that I am not super picky about my rolling stock, and the locomotive pulling it.

For instance, I have an Accucraft US Narrow Gauge Mogul. With this locomotive I pull both Bachmann (big hauler) and LGB rolling stock with metal wheels and Accucraft body mounted knuckle couplers. All of the rolling stock are for miscellaneous railroads and such. I have a Bachmann White Pass tank car behind an LGB East Broad Top hopper.

Now I do eventually plan to get a nice string of Accucraft 1:20.3 rolling stock for the locomotive, but even when I do this - I am not going to worry about what railroad the cars are lettered for. I plan to purchase more locomotives over the years, and I don't plan to have an individual train for every single one of them.

So if I get some rolling stock that really fits this locomotive, and I get a new locomotive in the future - I am not going to have any issue with using the rolling stock between locomotives, even if it is not 100% prototypical.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay, the LMS Class 5, commonly known as a 'Black Five', was a Mixed Traffic locomotive, so it was just at home pulling a passenger train as it was a goods (freight) train. 
As I suggested, Northern Fine Scale company in Canada would be a good place to find British wagons. 
http://www.northernfinescale.ca/ 
IF you are getting the later 'British Railways' livery, then perhaps some of the new Gauge One Model Company, BR Mark1 coaches might fit the bill. 
As they are being produced by Accucraft, there maybe a chance that some will be for sale through Accucraft here, but I somehow doubt it as I hear that sales are going so well in the UK. 
http://www.g1m.co.uk/catalog.0.html 
If you are getting the earlier LMS livery, it may be a little more difficult to find something in 1/32, but people like Tenmille have kits that I assume are in 10mm/ft. scale. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, the exchange rates are going to kill me.

Do you know of anyone in the US that makes similar rolling stock to Tenmille and Northern Fine Scale or has dealers in the US?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

CR 

Given the number of folks in the US running British outline live steam is probably far less than 100 people, a viable market only exists for an entrepreneur who wishes to turn several thousand dollars into a shoe string. DMK has all his cars on the Northern Finescale web site in $$ and will ship from within the US. He takes American dollars as checks on US banks. The cars are 10mm/ft scale as befits a true Brit who has been in the hobby close to 50 years. No 1:32 for them you know. They are excellent value for the money and represent the lower end of kit prices. I highly recommend them. Tenmille no longer has dealers in the US and I am not sure if they have retained any other North American dealers [Canada]. As their name implies, their products are also 10mm/ft scale. Gauge 1 UK and Iron Road have wagons in 1:32; Mercian Models [UK] has a few 1:32 etched brass kits as well. 

You would do well to contact David Morgan-Kirby directly and discuss your options as he is well versed in what is available. 

Your other option is to buy a couple of books on British freight stock and spend your winter evenings scratch building a handful of wagons and a brake van. 

Good luck


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Jim is right; It is not too easy to live in the US and make a train for a British 1:32 loco. 
British wagons and vans of the steam era are not the same as European rolling stock. 
I assume that cost is an object. 
See the G1MRA website for links to manufacturers of proper British 1:32 RTR and kit wagons and cars. 16mm scale items will be too big. 

Some cars are all wrong for purists but still look roughly OK to me, like certain flat cars. 
You will want to be inventive. My Lehmann toytrain 2 axle gondola was cut down to gauge 1 size; I thought it looked OK. (Still wishing about Newqida making a Mk1 coach or something.) Good luck. 
Tom


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the info and suggestions guys.

Gives me a much better idea of what I am looking for and what I should be expecting.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

David,
I checked the Gauge One Model Company website as you suggested. That imported Mk I coach is very nice. If Accucraft can bring one to the US for $300 then I would start saving.

Thanks,

Tom Leaton


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Patrick, what loco are you considering? 

Dave


----------

